# $1,500. Best mods for power & mpg



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

Got my goat a few months ago, an '05 A4 GTO. Didn't realize until AFTER I bought it that the stick gets 4mpg better! Bought it as a commuter (love my zx14 but that 35 mile commute got old quick), and want the first round of mods to be the "satisfy the wife by making it get better mpg". 

Spintech catback already on the list (love the exotic car sound), but? Read that the Diablosport tuner will actually net you a bit better mpg - is it true? Just grab a K&N filter, or is the CAI actually worth the $$?

Got the strut lower mount and rear inner bushing to cure the rubbing and wheel hop, but now think I should do all the bushings in rear if I have to take it apart anyways. Worth it for a street driven car? I impulse bought some Potenza RE-01R's for it and the traction is frickin amazing - but I now wheelhop on the few occasions I can get those stickies to actually spin. 

Havent installed the strut lwr bushing yet, realized that the rear springs are sagging already, and with a taller strut bushing it will be worse - right? I dont have tire rub (yet) with 28k on the odo, and the last 3k I've been cornering HARD.

Choices choices. How would you guys spend the $$?

Edit: I was getting 20-21mpg with the stock tires, after installing the Potenza RE-01R's (there street/autocross tire) my mpg dropped to no better than 19, with 70% of the miles freeway, and the rest suburb driving.


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's some pics of my two 'girls'.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

HEADER'S that's the first thing that come's to mind. did good with the K&N . i don't know anything about the tuner kit... but a good dyno will help after mod,s. good air to fuel and timing can make a world of difference.

there's a few company's that make a bolt on shorty header's for these car's simple install. there not wicked by no mean's but you can feel a slight difference. and there pretty too.


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

Speaking of the shorty headers i just happen to have a pair for sale!! let me know man... they help the performance alot and dont effect the mpg much... plus i am selling them cheap


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

deaner17 said:


> Speaking of the shorty headers i just happen to have a pair for sale!! let me know man... they help the performance alot and dont effect the mpg much... plus i am selling them cheap


how much....... the wife's 04 can use them. if i can talk her in to it.


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Taz those are MINE!!!! J/K OK fellas, I gave up on this thread yesterday and ordered my first truck load of stuff:
*Pace Setter headers and midpipes* (no cats, I messed up and will have to have a speed shop add them unless you all know another manufacturer whose cat'ed midpipes will fit Pace Setter headers. ??? )
*Spintech cat back exhaust* - because I just love the sound. To each his own eh?
*SLP Predator tuner* - cost more but figured SLP's been around for 20 years doing EFI so...
*LPE CAI* - Lingenfelter himself is a lying pain in the a** but his group makes some good stuff.

ALMOST ordered the Eibach springs that MarylandSpeed has on sale for $250 a set but - its been a decade since I left racing cars and went into bikes. Is there springs still topnotch? HELP! Love the price compared to Pedders, but want a *current* high quality ride. 

Also: I need Cats!! Can I reuse my stockers for now? Got a smog check coming up in January (sniffer only). Just have them welded in to the Pace Setter mids or are aftermarket cats required to get full effect of my mods? Don't give me the pat answer, be critically honest about it. Aftermarket is NOT always better or required!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Sticks_n_Stones said:


> Hey Taz those are MINE!!!! J/K OK fellas, I gave up on this thread yesterday and ordered my first truck load of stuff:
> *Pace Setter headers and midpipes* (no cats, I messed up and will have to have a speed shop add them unless you all know another manufacturer whose cat'ed midpipes will fit Pace Setter headers. ??? )
> *Spintech cat back exhaust* - because I just love the sound. To each his own eh?
> *SLP Predator tuner* - cost more but figured SLP's been around for 20 years doing EFI so...
> ...


You're going to love your car with Spintech and headers,I know I do!
I'm not sure about the cats,I have Kooks catted mids.

You should look into Lovells springs if price is an issue keeping you away from Pedders.They are reasonably priced and high quality.


----------



## IROCDave (Apr 25, 2009)

OK, first thing you need to do is pitch that new fangled over rated LS2 boat anchor and get yourself one of those bad azz ZZ4 shortblocks. Then ask your brother to give a " family discount " on that SLP T-RAM intake and puny cam....last offer was 4500.00 for it, with discount should be 4300.00 cash....Lol. 

This is the original posters brother. I have tried to sway him towards SLP's products for the simple fact that there parts are SS and will out live the rest of the car. I have first hand knowledge of there products, hell, Sticks helped me install my SLP exhaust parts 12 years ago. If I had his money I would go SLP all the way. Mufflers are cheap, the rest of the system adds up fast, especially when you pay to have them custom made. 

The Eibach springs and KONI struts worked well on my dinasuar, should hold up on the GTO.


O'yea, Sticks, before you install all of the goodies, I want to finish the repairs on my car and run your goat. Like I said before, my IROC will pull the goat up to 80 or 90 if my car gets any sort of traction. Then it comes down to my bad valve springs and the top end pull of the LS to the end of the 1/4 mile. Should be a good race. 

Before anyone flames my IROC, let it be known that it isnt stock. Love the GTO and have wanted one since they were first discussed. My IROC will keep pace with one though.....


----------



## Sticks_n_Stones (Mar 10, 2009)

Haha I tried to get you to run last week from a stop, and you wouldnt do it! Don't blame me if your car cant get traction, thats what I refer to as a "Mustang Excuse"! Tires are just as important as any other mod brother, you know that. And I spent my first mod money well. 

I don't forsee you dumping the tires ya got already since they still have good tread on them, but you should. GS-C's are _so_ 1990's. I'll post up the video if you want an official run of before and after so the fellas here can see the improvements. We were about as dead even as I've ever seen two totally dissimilar cars get last time we ran. Amazing how that SLP T Ram and older than hell Twisted Wedge heads seem to similate the torque and HP curve of my LS2 so closely (at least until I hit 'bout 5800rpm and your valve float kicks in.


----------



## IROCDave (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol, thought this would lay for atleast 24 hours! Yea, my tires suck ass. As you know traction is my problem, might be becuase the POSI is on it's last leg. Shouldn't bake the tires up to 70 MPH like that. By the way, I did try and run you, but went up in smoke. 

I fixed the high idle problem, the vacumn line going to the FPR had fallen off. That is why I asked you if there was black smoke coming out of the eaxhaust along with the bluish good year smoke when we ran from 30ish up. My car now idles fine and seems to run better. It will probably hurt traction even more, but should run better on the top end. Still need to reinstall the 26lb injectors, the current ones are 24lbers.

I am more than happy to have you record the race, might be a good indicator as to how much quicker your car is after the mods. My car has been very consistant over the last 8 years, except for the bug that took 10 months to figure out. 

All I ask is that we are on a surface that I can get my tires sticky on. Hope the goat pulls me big time on the top end. More justification for the AFR's and a bigger cam for my car, and get to rebuild the crappy TF's and install on the 400 in the IROC vert. 

By the way, if I was the typical " mustang" guy, I wouldnt be complaining about traction, it would be " I only have 5.7 litres and you have 6.0". In reality they would say" my car cost more and only has 4.8 litres, and sounds better", that cop out hasnt changed in 18 years.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

have fun you 2 . sounds like me and a buddy of mine, but. he runs ricer's. evo 9. and a wrx w/t an sti turbo. off the line no way, but watch out, i will pass you. i just had an wrx station wagon with mods. that took me off the line, had me by 4 to 5 car lengths. but i took him by .1 of a second after launching a 100 ft burn out at the starting line. when i got traction. by by. not only did i take him but, also took great joy in catching him. oh the smile on my face could be scene for mile's . Kodak moment for me.

any way. you and Dave keep it safe. just remember speed kills.


----------

